# Sinica



## Costas (Dec 1, 2009)

Ζωγραφική από το Ανακτορικό Μουσείο της Ταϊπέι, σε ωραία εφαρμογή (βάζεις το ποντίκι πάνω στη ζωγραφιά, και σκρολάρει).


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2009)

Άμα βρει ο δόκτωρ πού έχει βάλει τη δική του εγγραφή γι' αυτό, θα τα ενώσουμε. :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει να παρατηρώ πώς νυχτώνει στο Χονγκ Κονγκ (απλώς ανεβοκατεβάστε τον κέρσορά σας κατακόρυφα, χωρίς να κλικάρετε): http://61226.com/share/hk.swf. :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2009)

Bright lights, big city!


----------

